# Armrest



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

:banana: Yay! I finally got an armrest! Also picked up some splashguards from Greg V. at Mossy. Everything fits great and got shipped to me fast!!! 

Can you believe that is a B&M shifter!?! It's still super tall...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I want an armrest so I can cover up that good for nothing hole LOL
you have very clean interior by the way


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Where did you get the armrest? I've always wanted one.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.mossyperformance.com/

They have the armrest in grey and black. Call and ask for Greg Vogel in the parts department, he's a really nice guy and will send it out to you fast.

BTW, can I use any kind of sticker to achieve the same 5 hp gain? j/k


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that armrest does not cover up a good for nothing hole. if it covered the cup holders then it would, but I use that hole to hold my cups since the stock cupholder sucks.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I stick a small plastic bag in it and use it for a garbage can, heh, as much as I wish I had the armrest I'm not sure how often I'd personally use it but it would be very nice on my road trips.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

The hole is really good for holding cd's. Perfect size. And my interior is a brown tan color which i totally hate and it wouldnt match the black or grey.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

yours is black right? how much was it? I like the leather shift boot too.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think the hole is important. It holds a little keychain lightsaber, my stereo remote, my head unit case, change, and garbage. I will however, get this armrest, it is really needed.

How much did you pay by the way? And is that Lucino grill worth the 140 bucks?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yes, because who would drive w/ two hands on their steering wheel???


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow, that's one clean 200's interior!! 


I use the hole for drinks as well... it's a perfect fit for a fast food Large size drink. "Super Size" will fit but needs a little crushing at the bottom which tends to cause it to 'pop it's top' when you try to pull it out while driving... be careful, it's not nice to spill a Super Size Coke on your dress paints (not to mention all over the car)while your on your way to work. Don't ask how I know this... or how many times I've been forced to learn this lesson.  

FYI, the arm rest is OEM Nissan. I purchased mine when I bought my car back in '96. You should be able to order one from your local Nissan dealer's parts dept. At the time I also purchased the sunroof deflector, mud flaps, and car cover. There's also other OEM accessories like the bra and in dash CD player. Your local Nissan dealer should be able to provide you with a full listing.

I like the mud flaps and the arm rest. I'd pick a different car cover and skip the wind deflector if I had to do it over again.


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

*Mud flaps*

Do you have images of the mud flaps? Are they easy to install? And how much did they cost? The Nissan dealer I asked at wanted around $80 for a set if I remember right... I kind of want them, but I don't know what they look like...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree the hole is cool for holding cds etc... but once you put one of these arm rest in and finally have a place for your elbow you'll never go back... plus it looks good!...lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Mike Young has blessed this thread! Yay. Yeah, Im gonna go to my Nissan Dealership tomorrow and pick up some if they have them.

(When I got the car, I was like, "WTF, no armrest!" and then I kinda got used to not having one, and I use the passenger seat as a sort of arm rest)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Mike Young has blessed this thread! Yay. Yeah, Im gonna go to my Nissan Dealership tomorrow and pick up some if they have them.
> *


whoaaa my opinion shouldn't carry any more weight than anyone elses... just another guy addicted to modifing my car...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Do you just like "plug" it into the whole thats there, that little compartment? How does it go in? And does it shake cause its not secured? Can you explain? 

And how much should I be paying for new carpet mats, I need some new ones, mine are all dirty.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

unless youre looking for genuine nissan, you can go into any store pretty much and pick some up for not too much


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, I kinda liked that little cavity there too and used to put CDs in it. A couple months ago I sold all the stereo equipment from my old car and got a head unit that plays MP3s so I no longer keep extra CDs with me.

The splashguards were very easy to install since the front pair are mounted through exsting holes and the rears only require the drilling of four additional holes, two of which are already marked by small dimples. The front wheels can be turned left and right to clear the work area for installation while the rear tires will need to be removed(total work time: ~15 mintutes.) When you order them, make sure you specify your trim level since front SE-R splashguards are specifically molded to fit around the side skirts. One last point of interest is that the splashguards are flexible and will require special paint or a mixture since ordinary paint will crack and flake off (as I was told by Greg at Mossy.) Here are pictures of the splashguards from 3 angles for anyone interested; fortunately my car is black so paint is not an issue. 

The armrest does just "plug" right into the cavity but it is held securely by a simple wire system that keeps it in place, but also allows it to lift out easily to make way for big 32 oz. drinks. Sorry, I just got back a little while ago and don't have any pictures of the armrest.

Equivocal: Yes, it's black and the shift boot is just the OEM boot with a little a little Armorall.  

I never considered splashguards until about a month ago. Anyone from Houston knows that it only takes a few inches of extrta rain for it to flood. The last flood left the downtown streets covered in mud; the next day I drove through a patch of mud, made a right turn, parked and got out to discover the entire driver side of the car from the A-pillar back covered in mud(yes, most of the driver side window was covered too.) Not only that, but construction debris that was getting kicked up all the time was starting to leave little knicks in the paint just behind the front tires. The total for everything was about $115 shipped, but I think that is a reasonable cost considering the condition of the streets here.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice car aphex


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

How much was the armrest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Aphex your car is NICE! 
Do you know how dark you tinted your windows?
Is that stock exhaust or upgraded(I have an SE so im not sure if thats what the SE-r exhaust looks like)?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I went to Nissan Today to order my arm rest, it was 65 bucks plus tax, so it came out to be 69.95. How much did you pay from Mossy, aphex4000? The guy told me I should be either getting it Wednesday or next Monday (damn thanksgiving) I cant wait.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

If anyone still needs to see the mud flaps, I've got pics of them on my car which might be a little easier to see em on. My car is Plat Gold so they stand out more. Anyone want to host a pic for me?


BTW, very very clean aphex4000.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

oh alright, I got an Se, I have a peice of rubber for the shift boot. haha


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Zimmy57, The tint is 20% and the muffler is stock.

Found the invoice. Here's an itemized list of the parts with corresponding prices. Greg at Mossy applied a discount since I was referred to him through SE-R.net that's why these prices may be different from quotes from other places. One local dealer that I had called wanted $79.95 for the set of splashguards; I said I'd call him back...right.  

Rear Splash Guards................29.75
Front Splash Guards...............28.90
B14 Armrest..........................46.75


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

is it 20% all around? the back looks darker


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes, it's 20% all around. The back looks darker because the windshield is letting in light, some of which reflects back out through the front windows.


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

Yosho, if you send your pics to [email protected] I can put them on my friend's server for a few weeks...

Aphex, thanks for the mud flap pics. Looks nice!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

UKNOW Ive never really stressed not having a arm rest but I have noticed how much more comfy it is in my girls Altima with one...

hmmm this is not a bad mod but I dont know if its something I really need....


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Where did u get it and how much did u pay 4 it??


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

WOW! You are "2kwik4me" and this thread too.



> I went to Nissan Today to order my arm rest, it was 65 bucks plus tax, so it came out to be 69.95. How much did you pay from Mossy






> B14 Armrest..........................46.75 (Mossy )


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, I just got my arm rest, and is it nice. Its a really nice addition. But it sure is a lot for 70 bucks, you only stick it into the thing with two metal bars, pretty cheap stuff, its very nice none the less.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

aphex4000 said:


> Zimmy57, The tint is 20% and the muffler is stock.
> 
> Found the invoice. Here's an itemized list of the parts with corresponding prices. Greg at Mossy applied a discount since I was referred to him through SE-R.net that's why these prices may be different from quotes from other places. One local dealer that I had called wanted $79.95 for the set of splashguards; I said I'd call him back...right.
> 
> ...


 whats the website / store's name?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> whats the website / store's name?


This thread is over 2 years old.  
The store is called MossyNissan, they're out of Oceanside, CA.
Good luck finding the armrest in black. 
Oh, and Greg V. is no longer there.

They still provide excellent service and a discount.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

somebody gave the link to the website..
mossyperformance or something like that but the domain is for sale


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> somebody gave the link to the website..
> mossyperformance or something like that but the domain is for sale



still looking for the armrest? I'm getting mine from Jen @ Performance Nissan. $44 for the armrest w/o shipping. here is the link to the website...

Performance Nissan Parts 

I'm ordering one this week!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> Good luck finding the armrest in black.


I have it in black (charcoal).


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

held in place with screws?


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

phreako said:


> held in place with screws?


Actually everyone says its wire and just pushes into place. Can someone please post a pic of the bottom of the armrest. I asked this in another thread about armrests but didn't realize it had been moved to the classifieds. I would like to understand how it mounts because description is still not clear enough.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

uh Greg V is at Quality Nissan in CA now
1.800.229.2292
'same great service, same great prices'
its all in the banner


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

sfhellwig said:


> Actually everyone says its wire and just pushes into place. Can someone please post a pic of the bottom of the armrest. I asked this in another thread about armrests but didn't realize it had been moved to the classifieds. I would like to understand how it mounts because description is still not clear enough.


The armrests actually just push into place. Give me a second to post a pic.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

That's one Big Ass Picture...

Do you sell the armrest with the one that opens up like the oem equipment?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry it's so big!! My resolution is much higher then I thought.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you very much for the picture. The mystery is revealed! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

sfhellwig said:


> Thank you very much for the picture. The mystery is revealed! :thumbup:


No problem


----------



## prosperolt (Apr 21, 2004)

that's awesome, although i bet it could be easily modified to swing open...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn it i thought they swing open ..like in my friend's maxima i guess not


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> damn it i thought they swing open ..like in my friend's maxima i guess not


creativity and the right tools go along way :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Kalel said:


> creativity and the right tools go along way :thumbup:


you also need some free time....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

not the greatest pic, but here is my reupholstered armrest








:fluffy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> not the greatest pic, but here is my reupholstered armrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you do it yourself?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope, I had it done when I had the rear bench seat reupholstered.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......wish they made our arm rest like the 91-93 G20's, which looks exactly like that, only its on a hings that folds up....though im sure with a bit of tweaking, the same could be applied here....


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

quick question...i'm a new '97 sentra owner...well, i will be tomorrow provided the dealer finishes fixing the pdl...but that's a tangent. anyways, are the center consoles the same on the sentra and 200sx? or put simply, will the armrest from www.performancenissanparts.com for the 200sx fit the sentra? thanks...and hi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Glyphon said:


> quick question...i'm a new '97 sentra owner...well, i will be tomorrow provided the dealer finishes fixing the pdl...but that's a tangent. anyways, are the center consoles the same on the sentra and 200sx? or put simply, will the armrest from www.performancenissanparts.com for the 200sx fit the sentra? thanks...and hi


It should be the same. I'm addding the Sentra armrests now because they have a differnt color option. Give me a few minutes and I will post the links.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Here is the link for the 1995-1998 Models: http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=150_420_467_495&products_id=662

and the 1999 Sentra: http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=150_420_467_495&products_id=663


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

great! thank you for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Glyphon said:


> great! thank you for your help.


No problem! Let me know if I can help ya with anything else.


----------

